

Mind-controlled robotic suit to debut at World Cup 2014 - line-zero
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/apr/01/mind-controlled-robotic-suit-exoskeleton-world-cup-2014

======
tabel
Did everyone assume this was an april fools joke?

